# [SOLVED] locale - Lokalisierung defekt nach glibc update

## Henrik

Hallo,

Hat jemand das gleiche Problem das nach dem glibc update die Lokalisierung defekt ist ? Folgendes hatte ich bis jetzt versucht um es zu fixen. Hat zufällig einer noch einen Tipp ? Ansonsten werd ich wohl einen bugreport fillen müssen.

1. localedef -i de_DE -f UTF-8 de_DE.UTF-8 && localedef -i en_GB -f UTF-8 en_GB.UTF-8

2. env-update && source /etc/profile

3. # locale-gen 

 * Generating 5 locales (this might take a while) with 1 jobs

 *  (1/5) Generating + ...

character map file `en_GB' not found: No such file or directory

cannot open locale definition file `+': No such file or directory         [ !! ]

 *  (2/5) Generating en_GB.ISO-8859-1 ...

character map file `en_GB.UTF-8' not found: No such file or directory

cannot open locale definition file `ISO-8859-1': No such file or director [ !! ]

 *  (3/5) Generating en_GB.UTF-8 ...

character map file `de_DE' not found: No such file or directory

cannot open locale definition file `UTF-8': No such file or directory     [ !! ]

 *  (4/5) Generating de_DE.ISO-8859-1 ...

character map file `de_DE@euro' not found: No such file or directory

cannot open locale definition file `ISO-8859-1': No such file or director [ !! ]

 *  (5/5) Generating de_DE.ISO-8859-15@euro ...

character map file `de_DE.UTF-8' not found: No such file or directory

cannot open locale definition file `ISO-8859-15': No such file or directo [ !! ]

 * Bad entry in locale.gen: 'UTF-8 '; skipping

 * Generation complete

# grep -v ^# /etc/locale.gen

+# /etc/locale.gen: list all of the locales you want to have on your system

en_GB ISO-8859-1

en_GB.UTF-8 UTF-8

de_DE ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8Last edited by Henrik on Mon Aug 16, 2010 3:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

 *Henrik wrote:*   

> Hat jemand das gleiche Problem das nach dem glibc update die Lokalisierung defekt ist ?

  Nein,

aber welches Update auf welche Version meinst du denn?

```
# eix -Ie glibc                                                                                                                                 

[I] sys-libs/glibc                                                                                                                                           

     Available versions:  (2.2) [P]2.2.5-r10!s 2.5-r4!s **2.5.1!s 2.6.1!s (~)2.7-r2!s 2.8_p20080602-r1!s 2.9_p20081201-r2!s (~)2.9_p20081201-r3!s 2.10.1-r1!s 2.11.2!s (~)2.12.1!s                                                                                                                                        

        {build crosscompile_opts_headers-only debug gd glibc-compat20 glibc-omitfp hardened multilib nls nptl nptlonly profile selinux vanilla}              

     Installed versions:  2.12.1(2.2)!s(02:44:03 AM 08/16/2010)(nls -crosscompile_opts_headers-only -debug -gd -glibc-omitfp -hardened -multilib -profile -selinux -vanilla)                                                                                                                                              

     Homepage:            http://www.gnu.org/software/libc/libc.html                                                                                         

     Description:         GNU libc6 (also called glibc2) C library 
```

 

```
$ grep -v ^# /etc/locale.gen

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

de_DE ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8

```

```
# locale-gen

 * Generating 5 locales (this might take a while) with 1 jobs

 *  (1/5) Generating en_US.ISO-8859-1 ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 *  (2/5) Generating en_US.UTF-8 ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *  (3/5) Generating de_DE.ISO-8859-1 ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 *  (4/5) Generating de_DE.ISO-8859-15@euro ...                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 *  (5/5) Generating de_DE.UTF-8 ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Generation complete
```

 

```
#  locale-gen -l

en_US.ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8

de_DE.ISO-8859-1

de_DE.ISO-8859-15@euro

de_DE.UTF-8
```

 Alles prima...

----------

## Henrik

Strange ich hab die gleiche version wie du installiert...Noch irgendeine Idee wie ich mein Problem fixen könnte ?

eix -Ie glibc

[I] sys-libs/glibc

     Available versions:  (2.2) [P]*2.2.5-r10!s 2.5-r4!s **2.5.1!s 2.6.1!s (~)2.7-r2!s 2.8_p20080602-r1!s 2.9_p20081201-r2!s (~)2.9_p20081201-r3!s 2.10.1-r1!s 2.11.2!s (~)2.12.1!s

	{build crosscompile_opts_headers-only debug gd glibc-compat20 glibc-omitfp hardened multilib nls nptl nptlonly profile selinux vanilla}

     Installed versions:  2.12.1(2.2)!s(09:00:48 16.08.2010)(multilib nls -crosscompile_opts_headers-only -debug -gd -glibc-omitfp -hardened -profile -selinux -vanilla)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnu.org/software/libc/libc.html

     Description:         GNU libc6 (also called glibc2) C library

----------

## Josef.95

 *Henrik wrote:*   

> Strange ich hab die gleiche version wie du installiert...Noch irgendeine Idee wie ich mein Problem fixen könnte ?

  Nicht wirklich....

revdep-rebuild und dispatch-conf (oder alternativ etc-update) hast du sauber durch?

Aber um was für ein System handelt es sich denn? Meine obige Ausgabe war von einem ~x86 System.  Magst du nicht mal deine "emerge --info" (am besten via nopaste Service) raufstellen?!

/edit:  *Henrik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # grep -v ^# /etc/locale.gen
> 
> ...

  Die Zeile:

 +# /etc/locale.gen: list all of the locales you want to have on your system

sollte da so aber nicht mit auftauchen, nimm doch bitte das "+" raus.

----------

## Henrik

Ich werd alt  :Sad: 

Es lag am Plus in der locale.gen aber danke nochmal für den Tipp  :Smile: 

"# grep -v ^# /etc/locale.gen 

+# /etc/locale.gen: list all of the locales you want to have on your system"

----------

## Josef.95

Na prima.

Magst du dann bitte noch ein [SOLVED] oder [gelöst] vor den Thread Titel setzen?!

(Dies geht zb indem du deinen ersten Beitrag bearbeitest.)

Danke und Gruss

Josef

----------

